# Red Drum



## DwillBama5 (Nov 25, 2013)

Any word on the red drum run? looking to make a trip to the ER or Yorktown soon


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Not familiar with drum run in the ER or Yorktown but me and a few peeps been catching yearlings both black and red since mid april from damneck to sandbridge....


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

There have been catches in Lynnhaven, and others towards the mouth of the ER at the Norfolk Naval Base. So they're really close to the ER, should be here soon.


----------



## DwillBama5 (Nov 25, 2013)

Geo I tried to msg you, I want to know more about Sandbridge



geo said:


> Not familiar with drum run in the ER or Yorktown but me and a few peeps been catching yearlings both black and red since mid april from damneck to sandbridge....


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Go early, especially this weekend, way down right of the pier some nice holes but that beach is gonna fill up all weekend with swimmers etc better off going to back bay and find you a nice spot..


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Welcome back DwillBama, guess you woke from your hibernation. You can forget fishing sandbridge on the surf during the day. Its packed now with swimmers. Like geo said, if you are down that way you might as well go down to back bay (just follow the road down to you cannot go anymore and u will run into back bay ($5). No swimmers or surfers are allowed. The only thing is that you will have to take the hike to get to the water.


----------



## DwillBama5 (Nov 25, 2013)

LOl thanks OrangeCap , been on a few charters up here in MD but now im back!! lol 

Thanks for that Info I will most likely tryout backbay this weekend! hopefully land me a nice one! So this road is past the little island pier? 



OrangeCap said:


> Welcome back DwillBama, guess you woke from your hibernation. You can forget fishing sandbridge on the surf during the day. Its packed now with swimmers. Like geo said, if you are down that way you might as well go down to back bay (just follow the road down to you cannot go anymore and u will run into back bay ($5). No swimmers or surfers are allowed. The only thing is that you will have to take the hike to get to the water.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes. Keep going down sandpiper rd past little island pier. You will run into the gate where you have to pay $5. Then just follow the road down to the parking lot. Lets us know how u do if you go. I'll be stuck at the ocean front this weekend. So if they not biting at BB come on down to rudee.


----------



## DwillBama5 (Nov 25, 2013)

Will do and thanks for the info! I may be at VB pier tonight 



OrangeCap said:


> Yes. Keep going down sandpiper rd past little island pier. You will run into the gate where you have to pay $5. Then just follow the road down to the parking lot. Lets us know how u do if you go. I'll be stuck at the ocean front this weekend. So if they not biting at BB come on down to rudee.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

If you get there before 8 you don't have to pay, the gate is on a timer opens at around 545 am or so


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

geo said:


> If you get there before 8 you don't have to pay, the gate is on a timer opens at around 545 am or so


Are you sure? There is a pay box at the gate With ticket for dashboard.


----------



## surfqban (Apr 8, 2014)

It's worth just getting the annual pass for $15 as opposed to paying $5 every time you go.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Benji said:


> Are you sure? There is a pay box at the gate With ticket for dashboard.


 oops didn't know about the pay box guess I owe them some money!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

surfqban said:


> It's worth just getting the annual pass for $15 as opposed to paying $5 every time you go.


I've. Been trying to but there is never anyone at the visitor center


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Be careful. Last time I was down there they were installing a small camera. It's back in the shrub on the right as you go in, pointing at the entrance. Give 'em a wave


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

But how will they know the the difference between me driving through with a duck stamp and someone just not paying.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Hummmm?


----------

